# Found very good career test website



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.sokanu.com/career-test/


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> https://www.sokanu.com/career-test/


It's good you are spreading this website! The test is perfect!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

The test is really good I agree. It asks you all-round questions relevant to work process.

My results are rather funny. Everything is in counselling or social work of sorts.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

pretty good test


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

let the spam fill your mail box's
every tech school and university will now spam da fuq out of you


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> let the spam fill your mail box's
> every tech school and university will now spam da fuq out of you


While you would expect that to be the case, I have been signed up on it for years now and don't receive any such e-mails (if any emails from the at all).


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Tranquilized Cat said:


> While you would expect that to be the case, I have been signed up on it for years now and don't receive any such e-mails (if any emails from the at all).


Yea @Vinniebob I've had it for a few months now and still nothing. I get a ridiculous amount from Per-c its becoming a chore to even bother lol.


----------



## BrainontheWall (Oct 11, 2016)

This is brilliant! Thanks for sharing! I've tried many test like this but this one doesn't feel as superficial as the others. It's really straightforward and I think it's just what I needed.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is there no option for 'gangsta', that should be number 1 on my list.

As if I'd ever be a lawyer or a psychologist










The rest is alright I suppose - by which, I am evaluating the test, not necessarily the professions it identified for me (historian > *)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My results:



If I would want to get bachelor's degree:


If I would want to get master's degree:


I don't have any possible career paths if I get doctorate degree according to this test


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not feeling too confident about my top results, but cytotechnologist does look interesting. If I had to choose from the list, that'd be the one.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Quite accurate...

Clergy Counseling Services 

 1 $48k5.6%Bachelor's 








Psychiatrist Physicians 
 2 $194k14.9%PhD


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Huh. I really liked this test. I was not expecting to. It was very thorough and I felt like I learned something about myself even before we got to the results.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, this is cool!  Reaffirmed my recent excitement for potentially pursuing OT. roud: 

Any:









80k base


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I kinda completely agree with the results


----------

